# OGL 1.1 - What I'm Doing to Protest



## JonM (Monday at 5:35 PM)

WotC has given us one avenue through which to communicate with them, and I decided to take advantage of it. I just filled out the last playtest survey and entered "Very Dissatisfied" at every opportunity. More importantly, to make it very clear why, I pasted the following, in every single comment box:

Until WotC discontinues their attempt to close the Open Game License and cause irreparable harm to the RPG community, I will no longer be supporting this playtest, OneD&D, or any other WotC endeavors.

I recommend that other people do much the same thing, as this is far more effective in numbers large enough to skew their results. By all means, cut and paste the comment text, above, as that will be even more effective, if everyone speaks with one clear voice.


----------

